# Keyed or Keyless chuck?



## Ultrarunner2017 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi all;
I'm going to buy a new 1/2" corded drill. It will be either a DeWalt or Milwaukee.
The keyless chuck on some of the Milwaukees seems convenient, but will I be able to get the chuck tight enough for a standard drill bit (without the flat sides on many of the newer ones now).

I will be using a wood-boring bit or auger, and it may be at the end of a 16" extension, so everything needs to be nice and snug so it doesn't come loose when the bit starts to shake a bit.

Thanks for your advice


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

On a corded drill without a clutch which aids in tightening bits in keyless chucks, I'd definately opt for a keyed chuck.


----------



## Ultrarunner2017 (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks for the advice. I've always used keyed chucks (except for the el-cheapo cordless) in the past.


----------



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

Keyless chucks are convenient for some applications but in yours I would say go with the keyed chuck.


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

Keyless is the way to go for smaller drills, but for a 1/2" drill doing hefty work a keyed chuck is preferable - IMHO.


----------

